# Road forks OK ?



## mdnorth (22 Mar 2016)

Hello I have a kinesis crosslight pro 5 frame which I bought of eBay for very little its really nice but I am lead to believe the geometry is different to a road bike can I fit a standard 1 1/8 headset and road forks with the potential of using road calipers on 700x23 grateful for any response cheers


----------



## oldroadman (2 May 2016)

Take care, it may be that the front end could end up a bit lower (as if top tube slopes slightly down towards head tube), and thus alter the steering geometry. Best have a good chat with an experienced mechanic at LBS, if you use one that's particularly good.


----------

